
Show HN: Gcloud Client for SSH access and SSH to searched machines - dineshkumar_cs
https://github.com/devdinu/gcloud-client
======
verdverm
There are good reasons the GCloud CLI and Google systems don't implement this,
like managed keys (glcoud compute ssh...) and service accounts. You can use
the watch command to monitor GCloud output too.

~~~
dineshkumar_cs
Could you share what those would be. This could be done by someone who've gcp
editor access. This could be behind auth and can be called via API. We've
written bots to give ssh access for anyone in org.

Infact gcloud have the feature its just cumbersome
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/instances/adding-
remov...](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/instances/adding-removing-ssh-
keys)

Apart from that the login to multiple machines at same time is something
personally i needed to check status on multiple instance of apps, dbs, kafka,
cluster etc.

